# Good new-I have a date....



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

Bad news-My parents

Ok, so finally this guy I really like asked me out so of course I said yes in a heartbeat. The problem is my parents. They'll let me go but they have all these ridiculous rules, I will refuse to go out with him if i have to follow the rules.

I'm 21, I'm not a baby. In my lifetime, I haven't been on much dates, the ones I have been on I never told them because I was living in a dorm, but I'm home now so I have to let them know.

He can't drive, I have to drive. But I'm not allowed to have him in my car. And yet, I'm not allowed to drive because it will be at night and it will be late. I can drive but I can't?! What do they want to me to do? FLY?! The place we're going can't be too far from home. I have to be home EARLY. My cell has to be on at all times and I must answer regardless of what I'm doing at the time. Oh and they want to meet him. They want him to drive to my house, then we have to leave in separate cars. Are you kidding me. It has to be an afternoon/morning date. help me please. What am I going to do?


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

My mom keeping talking about grandkids and my future family. How does she expect me to have that if I can't do anything with anyone? It's not like I'm just going to magically meet someone and marry them all in the same day. I mean I understand they're trying to protect me but I think this is so stupid and unreasonable.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Wow those rules are crazy. How can they not understand they are setting you up to be single for life? How about meeting him on your terms somehow without them knowing and then again on their terms making them think it is the first time lol. Can you lie about where you are once to trick them ? My girlfriend had to do a lot of lying to meet me to her parents because they were overprotective also. She told them she was out with a female friend for the first month or two and then eventually made up some story about how we met (couldn't tell the truth about meeting online because they had bad misconceptions about meeting people online). After that it has been smooth sailing for the most part once they met me they had nothing not to love :yes . Lying wasn't good, but you know if they are setting the really bad example of being overprotective, then maybe you need to be overprotective in reverse the way we were at first.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Wow.

Congrats of the coming date. Honestly, I think you should ignore your parents and do what you will, no matter the consequences. They cannot control you like that. I'm tempted to say really nasty things, but I'll hold my breath.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Your parents seem to be the epitomization of helicopter parents. Have you sat them down and told them that you are an adult, and that they need to deal with their own fears and allow you to live your own life, make your own choices and mistakes?


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

Well, I can't lie and say I'm with someone else because they know I have no friends  

I have talked to them about it but they just don't get it. I have to do things their way or I can't at all. Trust me, there was alot of yelling and crying over this. It's not fair. It's like I'm talking and trying to explain this to them but they just won't let me live my life. I honestly don't know what I'm going to do. At this rate I'll be all alone for the rest of my life.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow thats so ridiculous, im sorry Karla.

They can't chain you down like that, you'll never get anywhere. That's like clipping a bird's wings. You need to live your life, go where you want to go, do what you want to do. Follow your heart. Your intuition. It'll lead you in the right direction. :b 

You should run away with this guy, run to the nearest ocean, build a raft and float to the nearest island. On the island, make a house out of coconut shells and live there together happily ever after.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Karla said:


> I have to do things their way or I can't at all.


Why? What can they do to you if you just ignore them and do what you want? Your'e 21, it's not like they can spank you.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I think you're 21 and an adult. Have you been especially irresponsible in the past? Are your parents just scared of letting go? I hope you find some constructive way to let them know their rules are so strict that they restrict you from living a somewhat normal life. Good luck.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Can you make up a friend at all? Would a date be more believable to them than going out with a friend? Unless you're a really bad liar, I would go with that. Or maybe you can arrange to have the date earlier in the day. Would they be more lenient if it was during the daytime?
I agree with everyone else though...you're 21 and an adult. What would the consequences be if you didn't follow the rules?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

What?! You're 21 and your parents say you can't drive with him? That's crazy. 

Congratulations on the guy though.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Where did you meet this guy?


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

I would go ahead and make arrangements for the date. Right before the date, I would tell your parents that you have made a decision, as you are an adult now, and that decision is that you are going on a date. Don't argue, don't explain, simply leave. They'll get over it. It's better you do this now and establish these boundaries then years from now.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Good idea, Johnny.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

No, they know me well enough to know when i'm lying. i'm so bad at it, it's not even funny 

You know, i don't know what they would do if i didn't listen to them. I've never not listened to them though. I've always done what they told me to do. Maybe that's the problem, they're so use to running my life for me. I'm too scared to just walk out on them. 

I met him at school last semester. We talk alot over the phone, on AIM but we've never done anything together so...


----------



## wormywyrm (Jun 10, 2007)

I think you should just ignore your parents and do as you wish, maybe not to too huge of an extent, but you should definitely push the envelope and dont apologize for it. 

Maybe you'll even end up surprised at their reaction, who knows!

You should enjoy the date though instead of letting your parents get to you. :b (Enjoy it for all of us!)


----------



## sweetxfracture (Feb 2, 2005)

That is insane.

I say just do it.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: re: Good new-I have a date....*



wormywyrm said:


> I think you should just ignore your parents and do as you wish, maybe not to too huge of an extent, but you should definitely push the envelope and dont apologize for it.


I agree. I think it's time you asserted your independence. Your parents might be forced to change their views, albeit reluctantly.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Karla said:


> Well, I can't lie and say I'm with someone else because they know I have no friends
> 
> I have talked to them about it but they just don't get it. I have to do things their way or I can't at all. Trust me, there was alot of yelling and crying over this. It's not fair. It's like I'm talking and trying to explain this to them but they just won't let me live my life. I honestly don't know what I'm going to do. At this rate I'll be all alone for the rest of my life.


a girl with no friends; sounds like a dream girl at least for me, lol.

But seriously congratulations on getting the opportunity to go on a date and having the guts to say yes  As for your parents that stinks. My parents were really strict and that's pretty much why I never brought anyone guys or gals by the house because no one could meet their standards. I say were because they're so desperate for me to get a girl that I don't think they have standards/requirements. The requirements have become recommendations. Religion was a big one but at this point I don't think they care.

There are different ways you could look at your situation. The rules may cause the guy to run away. But you could also say that the rules will leave you with someone that is respectful of your parent's wishes and flexible or willing to adapt to them. And just because they are flexible doesn't mean they will be respectful of your parents rules, lol they'll probably think they are stupid.

As for an afternoon or day time date, I'm not familiar with your area but I'd say make it mid day have lunch and you could go to local gallery maybe or museum or bowling or the movies etc. I don't know that a guy really cares what time the date is. Now your car situation. You could tell him your parents are paranoid and that you'll have to meet him a block away from the house or if you fear this will scare him then give him a street address 1 block away drive your car to that location and stand outside waiting for him. If he asks why are you waiting outside? You could say you wanted to make it easier for him to pick out the house and smile.

Wow that was way too long sorry.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Karla said:


> You know, i don't know what they would do if i didn't listen to them. I've never not listened to them though. I've always done what they told me to do. Maybe that's the problem, they're so use to running my life for me. I'm too scared to just walk out on them.


What scares you about just doing what you want and not listening to them?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Karla said:


> My mom keeping talking about grandkids and my future family. How does she expect me to have that if I can't do anything with anyone? It's not like I'm just going to magically meet someone and marry them all in the same day. I mean I understand they're trying to protect me but I think this is so stupid and unreasonable.


I sincerely feel for you :hug Have you actually asked them how you're supposed to provide them with grandchildren when they won't even allow you to date like a normal person?

Eventually, something has to give. I hope that you can find the strength to escape from this toxic situation so you can be the person you were menat to be :squeeze Your parents have to let go some time.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Johnny_Genome said:


> I would go ahead and make arrangements for the date. Right before the date, I would tell your parents that you have made a decision, as you are an adult now, and that decision is that you are going on a date. Don't argue, don't explain, simply leave. They'll get over it. It's better you do this now and establish these boundaries then years from now.


I can understand if you don't feel you could do the above, but if you do please tell us what happens! That would be awesome. I really wonder what they're reaction would be.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Go on the date whether or not they approve, IMO. You need to assert some boundaries, as has been mentioned already. I faced some similar problems with my parents being overprotective, especially when I first got my car. _You can't drive, it's raining out!_ _You shouldn't drive tonight, there could be a lot of drunks on the road due to the holiday!_ While I understood their fears, if I had let them affect me I would still be under similar control and been unable to learn to drive in the rain, or find my way around after dark.

You need to force them to realize you are an adult now who needs to make your own choices, good and bad, that will enable you to learn.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

The date is tomorrow you guys. We're going to do what scairy said. We're doing lunch downtown and just walk around. So...I was thinking I could just meet him at the place. My parents aren't happy about that at all. They turned the entire situation around, they're saying because i'm not letting them meet him, that there's something wrong with him, that they wouldn't approve of him, etc. That's not true, he's a nice person. I would love them to meet him if they would just be normal about it! And they don't think I can drive downtown. They think I'm a horrible driver, that'll I get into an accident or something. So, now they're offering to drive me there and back. They can't do that, they can't tag along the entire time. I'll be too paranoid they're following us. Somehow I have to convince them to let me drive. This is a nightmare.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

You're 21, you shouldn't have to have your parents meet him before you go on a date. Have fun, and don't worry about your parents.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

My suggestion is to: 

A. Take a deep breath & exhale! 

B. Do anything you can to get out of the house on your own! 

C. Once you're gone....shut off your phone!! 

D. Have a good time!!! 

E. If things are going well...stay out all night!!!! Watch the sunrise together. That would be romantic. 

Of course your parents are gonna freak. But, look at it this way, it'll be good "exposure therapy" for them. Because seriously, they both need psychiatric help.  


"Matt, Matt, Matt"


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Meeting him there sounds like an excellent compromise. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

what happen what happen what happen?????????????????


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

They probably ran away and got married.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

poor thing, I have to put up with the same thing, it sucks considering my age, it wont stop until I move out. I usually I just lie about it, they still manage to find out somehow, they know I dont really have friends.


----------



## Vintz (Apr 22, 2007)

Totaliparents for reals! Hope everything went well on your date, sounds like a nice guy. Also meeting parents on the first date is really weird, the last girl I was dating did that and I was like, "Are you ****in nuts? Introducing me to your rents on the first date?" Yeah, she was really catholic and as naive as it gets for a 22 yr. old. Needless to say that relationship didn't get too far.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Karla said:


> The date is tomorrow you guys. We're going to do what scairy said. We're doing lunch downtown and just walk around. So...I was thinking I could just meet him at the place. My parents aren't happy about that at all. They turned the entire situation around, they're saying because i'm not letting them meet him, that there's something wrong with him, that they wouldn't approve of him, etc. That's not true, he's a nice person. I would love them to meet him if they would just be normal about it! And they don't think I can drive downtown. They think I'm a horrible driver, that'll I get into an accident or something. So, now they're offering to drive me there and back. They can't do that, they can't tag along the entire time. I'll be too paranoid they're following us. Somehow I have to convince them to let me drive. This is a nightmare.


Not to degrade your parents in anyway as I'm sure it wasn't their intent but I think they played a part in you developing sa. sure i think there is a genetic part in it but I also believe environment plays a role. Anyway I tell them they can't meet him if a relationship is formed.

And although i'll probably never end up getting another date I wouldn't want to bring them around my family; particularly my dad or sister. I'm pretty sure they'd run.

Hope it goes great for you


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

They HID my car keys. Yeah, they really did that. Just so I couldn’t drive myself. Who does that?! It’s unheard of. Of course they didn’t admit that they took it. Even though I know that they did. Because I’m a neat person and I always put my keys in a specific place. They took it and kept it from me. I was so mad. Anyways, I couldn’t drive, obviously. I was crying at this point, I was so upset. They completely ruined this for me. 

What happened was they drove me there. Both of them. They thought it was fun, like a family activity. They were laughing, singing along to the radio, just having a great time. They couldn’t care less that I was miserable. They wanted to drop me off in the front of the place but I absolutely refused. There was no way I was going to risk having him see me being dropped off by my parents. So, they dropped me a block away from it, watching me the entire time. They wouldn’t even let me walk a ****ing block by myself without their supervision. (When I was in high school, my mother would walk me to the bus stop. That’s how overprotective she is. The bus stop was 30 sec away but she had to walk me there and watch me get on the bus. This isn’t related, but I thought I’d just share what an embarrassment she is.) 

Needless to say, my date sucked. He was so awesome. But I just couldn’t have a good time. I kept looking over my shoulder every 5 seconds, I wouldn’t be surprised if I saw my parents following me. But I didn’t see them though. They claimed they went home and was waiting for my phone call to let them know to pick me up. At the end of the date, he wanted to walk me to my “car” because I told him I drove. But I didn’t have a car, so I just told him not to worry about it, that I’ll be fine. But he insisted that he does. That was awkward. But in the end I convinced him that I’ll be ok walking by myself. 

They also called me way too often. I told them not to call me unless someone was dying. But did they listen to me? No. The date was from 11ish to 4 ish. And I swear they called every hour on the hour. It’s rude. It’s rude to answer the phone while on the date but I had to. God know what they would have done if I didn’t. I had to answer in the middle of lunch, in middle of everything we did. It’s not fair. I’m so mad at them. 

When they came to pick me up, I asked why they called so many times. And their answer was, they thought it was cute. They thought it is cute to call me every hour. I can’t even comprehend that. 

I did not a good time and I’m sure he didn’t either. I wouldn’t be surprised if he never wants to see me again.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

You're an adult. Just do whatever you want. Are they gonna tell you what to feed your babies too?

Thankfully my dad has always been really fair with me. I have no curfew or anything, and he's understanding about drugs and sex. I'm not a wild child on the loose, I do have limits, but he's pretty chill.


----------



## Xplash (Sep 28, 2005)

lol your parents are insane.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Karla said:


> They also called me way too often. I told them not to call me unless someone was dying. But did they listen to me? No. The date was from 11ish to 4 ish. And I swear they called every hour on the hour. It's rude. It's rude to answer the phone while on the date but I had to. God know what they would have done if I didn't. I had to answer in the middle of lunch, in middle of everything we did. It's not fair. I'm so mad at them.
> 
> When they came to pick me up, I asked why they called so many times. And their answer was, they thought it was cute. They thought it is cute to call me every hour. I can't even comprehend that.


That's got to be the most unnerving thing I've ever heard! :mum I mean, the whole thing, not just what I quoted but... OMG.. your parents seriously need to let go. And they thought it was .... CUTE to call you during your date... several times??? :mum To me, that's beyond overprotectiveness and goes into serious lack of respect for you as a person. If I were you, if there ever is another date (I sincerely hope there are many more for you...), I would pointedly tell them that you'll turn off your phone during the date and turn it back on afterwards. That's just wrong on so many levels...

Girl, either you need to make them understand the facts of life, that you're an adult, or you need to get as far away from them as you possibly can.

Another thing... hiding the car keys from you is just plain childish, no way to see that any other way. I can't blame you one bit for being paranoid about them following you and spying on you. That's just pathetic on their part.

Your parents are toxic people who are bound and determined to keep you as their 'little girl' for the rest of your life. I feel for you totally (not pity but empathy). I'm sorry, this is just blowing my mind that they treat you like this :mum


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

Karla said:


> They HID my car keys. Yeah, they really did that. Just so I couldn't drive myself. Who does that?! It's unheard of. Of course they didn't admit that they took it. Even though I know that they did. Because I'm a neat person and I always put my keys in a specific place. They took it and kept it from me. I was so mad. Anyways, I couldn't drive, obviously. I was crying at this point, I was so upset. They completely ruined this for me.
> 
> What happened was they drove me there. Both of them. They thought it was fun, like a family activity. They were laughing, singing along to the radio, just having a great time. They couldn't care less that I was miserable. They wanted to drop me off in the front of the place but I absolutely refused. There was no way I was going to risk having him see me being dropped off by my parents. So, they dropped me a block away from it, watching me the entire time. They wouldn't even let me walk a @#%$ block by myself without their supervision. (When I was in high school, my mother would walk me to the bus stop. That's how overprotective she is. The bus stop was 30 sec away but she had to walk me there and watch me get on the bus. This isn't related, but I thought I'd just share what an embarrassment she is.)
> 
> ...


Wha???? LOL, I thought my parents were bad.

You need to stand up to them once and for all. To me, and I'm not saying it's true in your case, there was an implicit sense of disrespect in the way my parents dealt with me in certain situations. This may sound harsh to some older folks here, but when you are trying to come into your own (all the while battling your SA), when you tell your parents seriously and from the heart that you want to do something (and are trying to respect their rules at the same time) for them to excessively meddle in your affairs and adopt a flippant attitude when you express your frustration is insane. When your feelings and needs aren't taken seriously, that's disrespect. And it's difficult to grow.

I finally adopted the attitude that I wasn't going to mince words anymore. If I stood up for myself and was accused of being disrespectful, ungrateful etc, I could live with that. My mother cried as a result of it (note I didn't say that I made her cry) but I stood my ground. It was a really intense fight, the most intense ever but when we were finally okay to talk again I asked her why she cried. She said b/c she was afraid to let go. Since the dynamics of relationships, especially parent-child ones are so entrenched, some things still haven't changed. However, it's much better now that I feel she understands where I'm coming from. Now I have to do the same with my dad, a much more difficult task.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Well the good news is a girl can get away with answering her cell phone more than a guy because culturally we view women as being more talkers than guys. And guys on the other hand have to prove themselves to you in American culture (why should you spend your precious time with them). However, saying no and insisting he not walk you to your car may have put it over the edge. He probably thinks you weren't interested at that point and were glad the date was over and just wanted to get out of there. 

2 positives out of this 1. Great job on lasting 11-4! that would be difficult for me socializing with someone I didn't really know and wasn't comfortable with. 
2. Believe it or not if you tell who your dating about the way your parents are it may actually attract someone; what do I mean. You could conspire together (the key is together you two against your parents, forming a bond) to throw it back at your parents. Every move they make that they say is "cute" you and him don't let it phase you. You smile and go with it. When they call he should say "hey Mr. and Mrs. XYZ how is it going? This date is really great, what are you two up to?" Or perhaps show them how ridiculous they are being. You call your parents and say we are doing this and what are they doing. 1 minute after you get off the phone he calls them. Then 3 minutes later you call them. then 3 minutes later he calls them. Just continue this. make a date out of annoying them. But don't let them see anger or frustration behind it. Do it with a smile, a laugh. Order a pizza for them have it delivered to your house for your parents. Leave your mom or dad's name at the pizza place. but have the guy do this. dare him to do it. if it's a girl they'll know or assume it was you.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Good new-I have a date....*



leppardess said:


> Girl, either you need to make them understand the facts of life, that you're an adult, or you need to get as far away from them as you possibly can.


 :agree

And until you can get away from them, start leaving the house more often on your own. Force yourself to do so. Go somewhere and turn off your phone! Then when you go on future dates, you can tell your parents you are going somewhere by yourself. If that doesn't work, start making up friends.
Maybe hide your keys in your bedroom? Whatever you do, never allow them to take those keys from you, because you may never see them again.


----------



## opium43 (Mar 23, 2006)

wow, this situation is ****ed up. sorry you weren't able to enjoy your date because of them. i agree with most of the other posters, you gotta handle this now. i suggest moving out, getting your own place, having your own space, and getting away from their insanity.


----------



## theysee (Nov 15, 2003)

...


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who sees what they're doing to me, how harmful and mean it is. You guys are right, I have to stand up to them and just let them know that I'm grown and I have to live my own life without their interference. so... 

today, i had a talk with my mother about this. I told her that I'm old enough to be treated like an adult, that she's not letting me grow up, and that she needs to give me a little more freedom. She agreed to all this, to be alittle less controlling but throughout the entire conversation, she was laughing. So, that leads me to believe she's not taking me seriously. That she's just humoring me. I can't move out because I'm in school. My school doesn't have enough dorms to house everyone, just the freshman, so i have to live at home now. I don't understand why she won't take me seriously. She still treats me like I'm a kid. I'm not. It's frustrating.


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

Karla said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who sees what they're doing to me, how harmful and mean it is. You guys are right, I have to stand up to them and just let them know that I'm grown and I have to live my own life without their interference. so...
> 
> today, i had a talk with my mother about this. I told her that I'm old enough to be treated like an adult, that she's not letting me grow up, and that she needs to give me a little more freedom. She agreed to all this, to be alittle less controlling but throughout the entire conversation, she was laughing. So, that leads me to believe she's not taking me seriously. That she's just humoring me. I can't move out because I'm in school. My school doesn't have enough dorms to house everyone, just the freshman, so i have to live at home now. I don't understand why she won't take me seriously. She still treats me like I'm a kid. I'm not. It's frustrating.


Talk to her again then. And again. And again. Until she finally understands just how serious you are. While I never experienced anything as off-putting as flat out laughter, I did have to hammer to point home many times (I still am actually but it's better), on many occassions and over a long period of time. Do not give up. Keep going and good luck!


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I have to admit that I was infuriated when reading your account of the date. I grew up in a paradoxical situation. My mother was rather liberal while my step-father was ridiculously overbearing and controlling. Your story had resonance with me because it brought back memories of the latter. It's simply unfair how they're treating you.

I like Scairy's idea. Discussion and argument seems to have had little effect, so giving a taste of their own medicine, in a playful way, is worth a try. You need to _show _them how irrational their behavior is.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Karla said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who sees what they're doing to me, how harmful and mean it is. You guys are right, I have to stand up to them and just let them know that I'm grown and I have to live my own life without their interference. so...
> 
> today, i had a talk with my mother about this. I told her that I'm old enough to be treated like an adult, that she's not letting me grow up, and that she needs to give me a little more freedom. She agreed to all this, to be alittle less controlling but throughout the entire conversation, she was laughing. So, that leads me to believe she's not taking me seriously. That she's just humoring me. I can't move out because I'm in school. My school doesn't have enough dorms to house everyone, just the freshman, so i have to live at home now. I don't understand why she won't take me seriously. She still treats me like I'm a kid. I'm not. It's frustrating.


... she was *laughing* at you?? :mum That tells me that she's really not taking you seriously. Sorry but to me, that's totally insulting towards you.

If I were in your situation, if I talked to her about it again and she starts laughing, I'd tell her that when she stops finding this so amusing, then we can talk about it in a more serious manner and walk out of the house (or better yet, make sure you have your car keys handy...) and leave for a while, not telling her where you're going. Not a 'grand, trampling' exit but just calmly leave as if you were doing something as mundane as going to the store. And turn off your phone so she can't call you and bug you.

IMO, there's no excuse for a parent not to care about how their kids feel and the level of control they have on you is mind boggling. I truly feel for you and wish that someone could intervene for you on this. It's hard to stand up for yourself when you were never taught how.


----------



## Vintz (Apr 22, 2007)

Karla, are you the youngest or an only child? If you are, I still can't understand at all why your parents are acting so irrationally; this is the stuff that undermines confidence, a key component to happiness. Work on gaining some independence by staying out of the house as much as you can. I would suggest making your school's library your best friend. Go there, study, and shut off that electronic leash they call a phone. Check in with them and just say you turn your phone off because there is no cell phone usage in the library and you like to avoid distractions when studying. After a week or so go to the library, then perhaps meet your new friend for lunch for an hour or two, then go back to the library. I think this is the tried and tested route of most girls that go through this in high school. Also, try to make some girl friends to hang out with, maybe just once a week. This way your parents won't be so worried their "little angel" (quoted for sarcasm) is going to be seduced by some "sexual predator". Tell them to turn off the CNN, buy them a book on tantric yoga, and suggest some Xanax if that doesn't work. :lol


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

Turn your phone off during the date, and ask your bf to go to a different place so they can't turn up unannounced.
Why do people have their damn phones turned on all the time anyway, it does have an off button :roll


----------

